# 1919 Davis Shelby Bicycle???



## Michael Cade (Apr 17, 2016)

I bought this rescently, found it in the woods on an old farm. Somebody told me it was a 1919 Shelby Davis bicycle. I have no idea what it is but I am trying to find out. He also said it was very rare and valuable. Any info appreciated!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 17, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe Mike.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't know what brand it is, but it would make a cool piece of art to hang on a wall. I'd pay maybe $40-$50 for it since the frame is shot.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 18, 2016)

Interested in it let me know thanks


----------



## barracuda (Apr 18, 2016)

Davis used that spring steel fender setup on bikes in the mid teens. Here's a 1915 version on an arched-truss frame:





http://www.nostalgic.net/1915-dayton-truss-frame

Condition = value, so your best bet to get the most cash on this thing is probably to part it out. Somebody might want that fender/truss assembly and maybe the chainring. The long gooseneck has some value as well. But in general it looks pretty wall-hangery to me, if that. Neat, but very rough, to say the least. It's got forty-five bucks written all over it. A C-note, max, probably, if the pieces can be salvaged. But to make those pieces sale-worthy is a big job, and maybe impossible.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice. Davis frame for Dayton. Was also used for the Dayton Motor Bike. Very nice find.


----------



## barracuda (Apr 25, 2016)

....


----------

